# Refrigerator cold freezer warm lower



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

The freezer is just fine or was a couple hours ago. I have not checked with a thermometer the exact lower temp but guess it is climbing above 40 heading higher. The compressor, I think it is, will not stop running.So what is my problem? Is it fixable?
We were told that new appliances will only last 5-7 years and the forum I was just on talked about refrigerators dying when the extended warranty dies.
I bought this frig at an auction sale 5 years or so ago for $50. It was several years old and has served me well.
Is it worth the savings of buying an energy efficient frig for $1200-$2000 plus $250-400 for extended warranty to have it go out in 5 years? Over a used older one for $150-350 that will last for 5-10 years. Does anyone have an idea about the difference in energy cost?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

You probably have either a bad defrost timer or defrost element. If the freezer doesn't defrost as it should the ice will build up in the channel running to the refrigerator compartment, and the cold air from the freezer can not get into the refrigerator.

The timer should be somewhere near where your light is. You'll see a plastic screw head sticking out of a hole. Try turning it until you hear the compressor shut off. Leave it for a while, and come back and see if the compressor has come back on. Sometimes they'll just stick, and turning them will get them going again, or it could have actually gone bad, and won't turn on its own anymore. If the timer is turning and it's not defrosting you probably have a bad element.

The newer ones will be more energy efficient, but it would take a long time at higher efficiency to pay for a 1200-1500 dollar refrigerator with energy savings.


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks i 'll try that. As of this afternoon the freezer is slowly getting warmer but the bottom is holding its own at about 47 which is too warm. I fortunately have deep freezer space so will be moving things out until I get a definite cold response from both portions.
I hope your idea will fix it for this has been a very good refrigerator . it is a Hotpoint and not top of the line but I don't need anything fancy.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

$1200 - $2000 for a new refrigerator means you aren't shopping for proper value. A basic refrigerator that is energy efficient can be in the $400 - $500 range. Our 25 cu ft with bottom freezer was around $800. 

Before tossing an old one, tyusclan has a good tip on trying to fix it. I would put everything in cardboard boxes or coolers, and unplug, open the door, and run a box fan with the air stream going in the refrigerator for about six hours. If there is ice, that generally will melt it out. Sometimes there can be mold of bits of food that also need to be flushed, so look for the hole(s) where the defrost water goes and pour hot water down those holes. The drip pan on the bottom will overflow, so you need to empty it during the manual defrost and then again when purging with water.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

When my wife and I jumped into a double harness to run thwe trace of life with 10 years ago, we inherited her families huge chest freezer built back in the mid 1960's, and the house we bought needed a fridge, so we looked into them, and decided cause the freezers all "defrost" automatically that we did not need one, and bought a Crosley fridge only. Not only are they energy efficient, the cost was not all that high compared to a similar size frig-freezer.... and it huge, ok now it could be bigger but things still get lost in there. 

Our cost was under $600 back then, so if it only makes it to the 10 year warranty, we had a frid for about $60.00 per year plus electric...... not really that bad when you figure it that way..... and the chest freezer is still running, thoug when it goes out we willprobably replace it with a smaller unit or two smaller units [easier to move if you have to and can unplug one if you dont have a lot to fill them].

Repairs can be made, but as much of a advocate for that as i am, if you can afford it, the newer ones with long warranties are worth looking into..... and Crosley has been around since back in the 1920's-1930's.

William
Idaho


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Suemo said:


> Thanks i 'll try that. As of this afternoon the freezer is slowly getting warmer but the bottom is holding its own at about 47 which is too warm. I fortunately have deep freezer space so will be moving things out until I get a definite cold response from both portions.
> I hope your idea will fix it for this has been a very good refrigerator . it is a Hotpoint and not top of the line but I don't need anything fancy.


A refrigerator/freezer is a freezer, that blows freezing air into the refrigerator section to cool. There is only one compressor unit, usually. That's why the fridge is the last to go.

It probably either the compressor or the overload unit. The overload unit is a small plastic box on the side of the compressor. If that is all that is wrong, it's a $40 fix (not including labor). If it's lasted this long it may be the compressor or coolant.

I see many older fridges and freezers at estate auctions that look like they are brand new. Most sell for $75-150. They are better built and may last many more years.

Energy savings is nice, but it would take a lot of savings to justify spending on a cheaper made unit that may last less than 10 years and be expensive to repair.


----------

